# Ki költözés Canadába



## Berecz Emőke (2017 Július 17)

Szeretnénk a párommal és a 2,5 éves kislányommal ki költözni Canadába. A párom testvérjei kint élnek mind a 4-en  
Sajnos a kislányom nem a mostani páromtól van. Édesapa nem egyezik bele hogy ki mennyünk . De viszont apai kötelességeit sem teljesíti / gyereklátogatás ,gyerektartás/ ... Hogyan lehetne úgymond "kikerülni" ,persze nem a tudta nélkül mennénk ki ,de valami megoldás csak van erre... Észérvet nem tud mondani miért nem engedi ki,de szerintem ezt mindenki tudja hogy csak azért nem hogy jól ki basszon velünk... Mai napig keveri a kakát körülöttünk illetve közöttünk.. Egy hónapban egyszer jelenik meg de akkor a következő héten már kint a védőnő ,persze nem mondja hogy miért jött ,csak nézelődik ....( elnézést a kifejezésért) .

Céljaink Canadában ,dolgozni ,fejlődni (nyelvet tanulni ) én iskolában és itthon mikor van időm tanulom a nyelvet ,persze kb alap szinten megy , páromnak szint úgy . Ő már volt kint ,dolgozott ,panasz nem volt rá . Idővel esetleg le telepedni ha minden ugy megy  

Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm !


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 17)

Gyerek kihozatalahoz mindket szulo engedelye szukseges.
Be se engedik ha kerik es nincs ez meg.
Hogy hogy lehet kikerulni?biztos birosagi vegzes kell hozza.
A gyereknek egy plusz lehetoseg, ha kitudjatok hozni. de eszervekkel talan meglehetne gyozni a papat, hogy o is kijohetne latogatni a gyereket.


----------



## Berecz Emőke (2017 Július 17)

A bíróságon már voltunk a gyerek tartás miatt látogatás és az miatt hogy nálam van a lány . Igazából azért is kellett bíróságra mennünk mert apukának 2 rendőrségi ügye van ,( virtuális pedofília ,illetve drog fogyasztás...) A gyámügy javasolta hogy mielőtt bármi baj történne a rendőri intézkedések miatt ,mert közös felügyeleti jog volt ,de már 1 éve nem éltünk együtt.. A virtuális pedofília miaat 3 év felfüggesztettet kapott. 
A bíróságot kérdeztem hogy ha külföldre szeretnénk menni akkor ők tudnak e nekünk ebben segíteni ,azt mondták hogy bíróság nem igazán foglalkozik ilyennel ,inkább a gyámügyön intézkedjek ,mert az ő hatáskörük a gyermek jóléti dolgai .! 

Sajnos apukánál az észérvek nem hatnak ,ő csak azt nézi hogy tud velünk mégjobban kib*szni!!(bocsánat) !! 

Esetleg valakinek valami tapasztalata ilyen téren?  

Már kezdünk teljesen le tenni róla ,pedig amint ki mennénk ,másnap már lenne munkája a páromnak ,1. hónapban testvérjénél laknánk ,utána bérelnénk lakást ..Aztán ha a papírok meg vannak akkor vennénk lakást részletre és le telepednénk.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 17)

A sorrenddel van baj. Elobb intezd el a gyerek papirjait, utana a canadai bevandorlast /a csaladi sponzorsag esetleg/ utana gyertek ki es dolgozatok vegyetek hazat.
HA csak ugy kijottok ,nem biztos hogy a hatarnal beengednek, de papirok munkavallalas nelkul par honap tartozkodast kapsz es vege. Ennyi idore nem szabad felrugni mindent.


----------



## Berecz Emőke (2017 Július 18)

A munkavállalóit egyből küldené a testvérje, amint mondanánk neki, meg egy papírt amin az áll hogy ő szeretné egyesíteni a családot, pontos nevét ennek nem tudom hogy mondják de a lényege ez. 
Apuka tudom nem fog bele menni, de szerintem a gyám ügy által ki lehet kerülni, mert ismerik nagyon jól milyen is, és az ügyeit is tudják.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 18)

Jobban jarjal utana ,mert nem koztetek kell megallapodni hanem a bevandorlasi hivatal adja ki az engedelyeket.
Pl munka ajanlat kell hogy legyen es nem cetlin ,hogy majd en felveszem es nalam dolgozik. Egy gombnyomas a computeren es mindent tudnak a testveredrol , cegerol bevetelerol stb.
A csalad egyesites is mas kategoria.
Szoval jobb ha vegig jarod a legalis utat mert csak ugy tudsz itt letelepedni veglegesen.
Egy esely van , nagyon alaposan lepesrol lepesre vegig menni a bevandorlasi oldalon minden kerdest vegig jarni es ha minden ok akkor van lehetoseg bizakodni nem lesz semmi fenakadas
A nyelvtudas elengedhetetlen, nem kis dolog orszagot cserelni, kivanok hozza sok szerencset.


----------



## Berecz Emőke (2017 Július 18)

Természetesen nem egy cetlire gondoltam hanem hivatalos papirt állítana ki .
Köszönöm szépen a segítséget 

További szép napot !


----------



## GIGI (2017 Augusztus 7)

gyereket kihozni, kozjegyzo altal ellenjegyzett vagy ugyved altal ellenjegyzet es szarazpecsetelt papir nelkul NEM LEHET. ez az elso lepes amit neked otthon meg kell oldanod. vagy megvarod a nagykorusagat. 
Munkavallaloi intezese megint nem a munkaltatotol fugg egyedul.de neki le kell tenni a bizonyitast, hogy SENKI MAS csak a te ferjed/parod az akire neki szuksege van. abban a helyzetben hogy Canadaban per pillanat tobb szazezren vannak munkanelkul, szinte elkepzelhetetlen hogy ne lenne mas jelentkezo egy allas hirdetesre. (az allast a rokonnak bizony meg kell hirdetnie x honapig, es HA senki nem jelentkezik ra elmeletileg kaphatja meg egy kulfoldon elo)... Csaladegyesites nalatok nem johet szoba. a government oldalon at lehet bongeszni mindent szepen. ha nektek keves az angol ehhez, csinalja meg az itt elo rokon. ez a legkevesebb amit meg tud tenni nektek. ha az o angolja is keves a megerteshez, menjen paralegal-hoz, ott fizet par szaz dollart es kap tanacsot mit tud, illetve tud-e egyaltalan valamit csinalni.


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Március 24)

Ehhez a temahoz szeretnem azert hozzatenni, hogy mikor kulon utazunk a gyerekekkel (marmint csak az asszony vagy en), akkor csinaltatunk ugyveddel papirt hozza, amit aztan sosem kernek a repteren.


----------

